

Why Twitter No Longer Cares About Developers - colbyaley
http://colbyaley.com/why-twitter-doesnt-care-about-developers

======
vph
People ought to realize that Twitter, Facebook, were created to provide a
product, a service, an experience that was not meant to be a platform.
Facebook is a social network. Twitter is a microblog. Everything that they do
and create thereafter ultimately must enhance and strengthen their core true
selves. This includes what is supposed to be "platforms" for developers to
create Facebook, Twitter addons. Facebook/Twitter isn't supposed to be a
platform for developing social apps. The platforms that have existed are
simply meant to strengthen their core values. So once, such platforms no
longer serve their core values, they cease to exist.

